# Trying to figure out the age of a Dr. Pepper Bottle.



## Esbeemer

A co-worker of mine found a 6 1/2 ounce Dr.Pepper bottle during a community clean-up.  Since I'm a big Dr. Pepper drinker, he brought it to me.

 I've never seen a bottle like this.  The words and logos are NOT raised from the surface, but rather embossed into it.  One one side, it has a 'Dr. Pepper : Good for life" logo, and on the back, a 10-2-4 clock.  On the bottom, the words "DENVER COLO" (I'm assuming it was made for a bottling plant there).  Along the bottom edge of the bottle, very faintly, are the letters that resemble "L-G" and the numbers "7-8".  On the bottom of the bottle, in the middle area, there is the "L-C" and "43"

 It's a really nice bottle, with no wear or pits on the outside of the glass.  There are some small imperfections in the glass, and a small chip on the bottom.

 Basically, I'm hoping that someone can help me find out how old this bottle is.  I took a couple of pictures with my digital camera (in less than ideal conditions - please forgive me)

 Thanks in advance for your time.

 -BooBoo







 Picture cropped and reduced in size - please see *Help - Using the Forum* ---> Uploading a Picture  - Admin


----------



## batfish

Hi Esbeener,

 These look like yours, no?:

 http://www.peacockcollectibles.com/drpep2/drpep3/bot501.htm

 If so, then I guess yours is of 1950s vintage!


----------



## Esbeemer

Actually, the '50s bottles have 'Dr. Pepper' inside the 10-2-4 clock.  However, that same website directed me to:

 http://www.peacockcollectibles.com/drpep2/bottles4.htm

 ... and that's a dead ringer.  I guess it's from the '30s and '40s.

 Thanks for the help and the great link, Batfish!!

 -BooBoo


----------



## preditor

the ones i have are marked on the bottom edge of the bottle with a number like 4 LGW 6
 that means its 1946 hope this helps
                                   Preditor


----------



## flasherr

There are several variations to this bottle. Good for life was a slogan started in the 1930s. I believe it is a 1946 bottle also. there are several variations of this bottle.
 Dr. Pepper good for life Notice the period after Dr
 Dr Pepper no period after the DR. Also went to a block style letter with a r that was made of line and a dot.
 there is also a variation of the clock There is the one you have pictured then there is also one where the "4" is in the 6 o'clock position. The bottle comes in clear and green. it also comes embossed and debosed. Debosed is the more valuable one because there was less made and the wore to fast due to catching and rubbing in the drink machines In my area this bottle would bring $8-12. Hope this gives you a little info
 Brian


----------



## mediccby

I need some help I got a bottle today I have never seen. Any help finding the date age and where it was mad would be helpful.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyrgardner72

I'm not a expert but it's not very old. That style of lip under the cap would be round 80s would be the earliest I would think. But I love all bottled and there history


----------



## CanadianBottles

I'm pretty sure that style of lip predated the 80's.  I think it should go back to the sixties at least, in one form or another.  That bottle might be from 1971, since that's the only thing on the bottom that looks like a date code, but that also strikes me as just a bit too early.


----------



## Tombstone Brick

Yep its a 71 thro- away


----------



## CreekWalker

They were clear glass mostly, here in west TN.


----------



## jk666

Last night on American Pickers they visited the original Dr. Pepper bottling plant in TX. It stopped bottling Dr. Pepper in 2012 and now bottles for a small local soda company. They didn't look at any bottles, but a lot of other memorabilia.

http://www.history.com/shows/american-pickers/season-15/episode-4


----------

